

Show HN: clay.io - Steam for HTML5 games - austinhallock
http://clay.io

======
austinhallock
We're two students at the University of Texas trying to create a hub for HTML5
gaming. That includes an 'app store' and an API for developers to take care of
tedious features like payment processing, leaderboards, achievements, social
integration, user login, etc.

The API docs are here: <http://clay.io/docs>

You may have seen one of our games that was developed by a couple other UT
students and polished up by us - <http://wordwars.clayio.com> (it's a good way
to see our API in action)

We're looking for as much feedback as possible, so please do let us know your
thoughts!

~~~
Cymen
The background behind the box that goes across the page and contains "Find
awesome games to play on your browser or phone" has some sort of animation
that causes ugly flicker on my laptop (Dell, Linux, Chrome, LCD with LED
backlighting). I think it's related to the cloud animation.

~~~
austinhallock
My partner, Joe, pushed a fix for that (it was an issue with a grid image and
Linux). Let me know if that did the trick for you!

------
austinhallock
Looks like this post was flagged for some reason :/

If any HN people see this, I'd appreciate an explanation as to why.

~~~
eli
Post seems fine to me?

~~~
austinhallock
Hmm, seems like we're back on page 2 now. We went from #13 to not on any of
the first few pages.

